# Lamar County



## AbnormalEKG (Feb 8, 2011)

Anybody ever spotted any hogs out around these parts?


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Feb 8, 2011)

We hunt the High Falls area and I've heard of some being seen but have never personally seen one.


----------



## specialk (Feb 8, 2011)

AbnormalEKG said:


> Anybody ever spotted any hogs out around these parts?



seen a few around the city pond area.....


----------



## tallen92 (Feb 8, 2011)

where about's around that area specialk?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 25, 2011)

We now have a few in Lamar County about 2 miles north of the Upson County line.  I'm wondering if the tornado activity didn't move them around a little?  We had some about 3 or 4 years ago-killed 2 and then nothing until about a month ago.  They have destroyed one corn feeder and are rooting in the swamp.


----------



## r.carreker (Jul 25, 2011)

Use to a lot of them down below the Hot Shot off the creek down there. but its been awhile back.


----------



## slabhunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Dean Road S. of Johnstonville to the County line had small populations irregularly for years. Killed several back when we farmed there in the '70's but had problems with other critters helping themselves to our sweat that were worse.


----------



## Louie (Jul 28, 2011)

r.carreker said:


> Use to a lot of them down below the Hot Shot off the creek down there. but its been awhile back.



Since the last tornado went right through there I would bet if they were any left they're shuffled around pretty good now to outlying area's.


----------



## mattech (Jul 30, 2011)

There are a few around the high falls area. I had a big one run in front of me on the exit ramp (exit 198) a few years back.


----------



## 3d foam killer (Aug 28, 2011)

i live on van buren and am eat up with them my 308 has been doing work alot latley kileed 6 in a week and a half didnt show up till about 3 days after the tornado


----------



## Maddogg (Nov 23, 2011)

3d foam killer said:


> i live on van buren and am eat up with them my 308 has been doing work alot latley kileed 6 in a week and a half didnt show up till about 3 days after the tornado



Let me know if you need any help with getting rid of them. I'm just right down the road from you. Could be there in like 5 mins.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Nov 24, 2011)

killed one a couple weeks ago, but have been seeing them atleast once every weekend off johnstonville rd.


----------



## Maddogg (Nov 27, 2011)

mizuno24jad said:


> killed one a couple weeks ago, but have been seeing them atleast once every weekend off johnstonville rd.



Where abouts on johnstonville area? I live over on zellner.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2011)

I didn't know we had this many people from Lamar Co on here!  We have seen some in Redbone Area.


----------



## buddylee (Nov 28, 2011)

There are hogs around Zellner rd. Not a lot of hogs but they are scattered all around that area. I-75 to Culloden.


----------



## Maddogg (Nov 29, 2011)

buddylee said:


> There are hogs around Zellner rd. Not a lot of hogs but they are scattered all around that area. I-75 to Culloden.



My next door neighbors said they had piglets rooting around in there back yard during the summer. They couldn't believe that the hogs have not been in our garden yet. I thought to myself that they were pulling my leg. But I guess not. I guess I will need to go scouting for sign. I wonder why they have not boomed in population around here?


----------



## buddylee (Nov 29, 2011)

Not a lot of food like you would find in a farming area and a lot of deer hunters in that area. Hopefully the hogs will be able to overcome these obstacles.


----------



## Maddogg (Nov 30, 2011)

I really need to go scouting now. I don't think anybody is hunting around me now. I guess I will need to check.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Dec 14, 2011)

Im bout a mile south of zellner rd, have not seen any hogs or sign of hogs. But, I talked to guys in a club south and north of us, and they have killed hogs this year. Our club is on collier rd.


----------



## aka rotten (Dec 27, 2011)

Watched 3 pretty good sized hogs at woodline on my property.On highway 36 e. at lil pay fishing ponds across from lulla church.


----------



## buddylee (Dec 27, 2011)

*?*



REDFOXJR said:


> Im bout a mile south of zellner rd, have not seen any hogs or sign of hogs. But, I talked to guys in a club south and north of us, and they have killed hogs this year. Our club is on collier rd.



Where on Collier rd is your club ?


----------



## mattdavis (Dec 27, 2011)

Im just north of Hwy 16 less than one mile from 75n... and hogs are rooting my pastures and food plots nightly. I have trapped 15 in the last few months. Thats not alot for most areas but for here it is. Had a friend who trapped a pile of them in barnesville area.


----------



## skoaleric (Dec 27, 2011)

If yall ever trap little ones and don't mind giving them away, let me know please.
Eric


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol


----------



## buddylee (Dec 29, 2011)

I know why your laughing but I won't tell


----------



## Hook1430 (Dec 30, 2011)

I live on VanBuren rd. I caught 14 hogs in this area using traps and dogs. Most of them were on Johnsonville rd. Lamar county is full of hogs.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 30, 2011)

Where I would love to go hog hunting


----------



## Maddogg (Jan 4, 2012)

Let me know who needs some help. I'm close by and can lend a hand.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Jan 7, 2012)

buddylee said:


> Where on Collier rd is your club ?



Soon as you hit the dirt road, left side for half mile.


----------



## Maddogg (Jan 13, 2012)

Went out scouting yesterday around lunch time. Found a good bit of rooting around in the creek bottom. It didn't look to fresh. Probably a few weeks old. But none the less there was still hog sign to be found. I need to get a trail cam up and put out some bait. Hear piggy, piggy, piggy. Bring on the pork.


----------



## Calcutta (Jan 13, 2012)

I've got about one of the best Thermal Vision Monoculars you can buy if anyone wants to get together and do a little night hog hunting. I live in spalding county let me know 678-758-9971


----------



## Maddogg (Jan 16, 2012)

Would it be a good idea to dig a hole and put the sour corn in it and cover it up. This way it would get the hogs rooting around and I would be able to tell on how fresh the rooting is?


----------



## Maddogg (Jan 27, 2012)

I have seen the light or the black and brown of wild hogs. I saw some tonight on my way to work, just up the road from the house standing on the side of the road. I guess the rain has got them up and moving around. There was about ten or so hogs. a couple of sows and some piglets. Sows looked to be about 150+/- pounds and the piglets to looked to be about 30 to 60+/- pounds. This has got me pumped to get after them. At first it was hard for me to believe what I was seeing standing on the side of the road. But they were hogs on the side of the road and then they went back into the tree line right back into the thickest of the thick. You would have to have a machete to make your way through or get down and low crawl. Now I hope to just be able to locate them again and get after them.


----------



## cuvie (Jan 28, 2012)

maddog i might be able to get that trail camera back out there


----------



## Maddogg (Jan 28, 2012)

That would be great. I need to go just buy one myself. You can get a pretty good one for like $100. Just need to check into them to find the best bang for the buck.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jan 28, 2012)

I wonder what ever happend to Abnormal EKG.


----------



## Maddogg (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes what happened to him? Started the thread and never posted anything else in the thread.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 29, 2012)

Maddogg said:


> Yes what happened to him? Started the thread and never posted anything else in the thread.



Maybe the Hogs got him


----------



## cuvie (Jan 29, 2012)

just got done with doing some scouting with ole maddog and got some bait out so let see what happens


----------



## thomas the redneck (Jan 29, 2012)

we are out 36 near yorks grocery and no hogs here and i am glad to report that
i hate em ant good for nuthing but destruction


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jan 29, 2012)

They good for eating I hunt lamar county if you don't feed em there usually gone you start shooting em more than likely there gone good luck guys we all nd it


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone in Lamar county want to take me hog hunting?


----------



## Maddogg (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes we put out some sour corn and now the wait begins. Will need to go back and check the locations that we buried the corn at in a few days. Hopefully the hogs have found it and will be looking for more. We need to get them used to coming in to the baiting sites and then we will lay the smack down on them.


----------



## Maddogg (Jan 30, 2012)

frankwright said:


> Maybe the Hogs got him



I was thinking the same thing. We will need to get after them hogs that got him.


----------



## Maddogg (Feb 8, 2012)

Found a dead hog carcass on the side of the road right across the road from where I spotted them the other night.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 8, 2012)

Maddogg said:


> Found a dead hog carcass on the side of the road right across the road from where I spotted them the other night.



Where was this one?


----------



## buddylee (Feb 8, 2012)

Johnstonville ?


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Feb 8, 2012)

buddylee said:


> Johnstonville ?



Theres a hunting club about a quarter mile from Johnstonville that had us come out with the dogs over the summer. My buddy with the dogs lives on Johnstonville and said they aint been on his property.


----------



## Maddogg (Feb 9, 2012)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Where was this one?




Van Buren Road and Johnstonville Road, well it was a little ways up on Van Buren Road  going north from Johnstonville Road.


----------



## Maddogg (Feb 9, 2012)

Also I have never seen a hog carcass on the side of the road.


----------



## ttwodog (Feb 20, 2012)

Saw a 75# hog carcuss on the side of Van Buren the beginning of last week abound 100 yds from Johnstonville Rd.  I have a friend that had a small population on there club off Harmony Hill Ranch Rd.


----------



## ttwodog (Feb 20, 2012)

Also looking for a club needing members in Larmar with hogs if you have openings give me a call @ 4044254760


----------



## Maddogg (Feb 21, 2012)

ttwodog said:


> Saw a 75# hog carcuss on the side of Van Buren the beginning of last week abound 100 yds from Johnstonville Rd.  I have a friend that had a small population on there club off Harmony Hill Ranch Rd.



I'm sure it was the same one I saw. Do you know who is in the 44mag hunting club that is right there on the corner of Van Buren and Johnstonville Rd? I saw a sign with that club name on it. Looks to be a nice chunk of land and I would very much like to join a club that would be some what close to the house.


----------



## ttwodog (Feb 21, 2012)

No my father -in-law used to have the 13 acre tract that is for sale right there but he sold it a few years back.  Trying to get permission to hunt that until I can find a club close by.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Jul 29, 2012)

maddog, seen one last saturday on zellner road, in somebodys yard, and geuss the hog would have probably went 350 lbs, no kidding, 3 pm in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Jul 29, 2012)

and one other thing, we have found some rooting at the club,


----------



## Maddogg (Aug 9, 2012)

REDFOXJR said:


> maddog, seen one last saturday on zellner road, in somebodys yard, and geuss the hog would have probably went 350 lbs, no kidding, 3 pm in the middle of the afternoon.



Where at on Zellner? Which house?


----------



## Randy (Aug 9, 2012)

We have seen a few on our club in Redbone but not taken over yet.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 9, 2012)

Randy said:


> We have seen a few on our club in Redbone but not taken over yet.



When I saw that you posted in this thread I was a skeered you were going to say something 'bout Mrs. Randy.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Aug 9, 2012)

Maddogg said:


> Where at on Zellner? Which house?



haha, I think it is a vynl sided house? I know it had a short driveway, driveway on left side of house.


----------



## Maddogg (Aug 13, 2012)

REDFOXJR said:


> haha, I think it is a vynl sided house? I know it had a short driveway, driveway on left side of house.



On the dirt road part or the paved road part Zellner?


----------



## REDFOXJR (Aug 13, 2012)

Dirt road, seems like a 4 wheel drive usually sits there, not sure if its the same house.


----------



## Maddogg (Aug 15, 2012)

REDFOXJR said:


> Dirt road, seems like a 4 wheel drive usually sits there, not sure if its the same house.



Are you a member of one of the hunting clubs in the area?


----------



## REDFOXJR (Aug 15, 2012)

yes, off collier, same piece as last year.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Aug 15, 2012)

Maddogg said:


> I'm sure it was the same one I saw. Do you know who is in the 44mag hunting club that is right there on the corner of Van Buren and Johnstonville Rd? I saw a sign with that club name on it. Looks to be a nice chunk of land and I would very much like to join a club that would be some what close to the house.



hey i sent you a pm about the 44mag club did u get it?


----------



## Maddogg (Aug 16, 2012)

yellowhammer73 said:


> hey i sent you a pm about the 44mag club did u get it?



Yes I got it. Thank you for the info.


----------

